# Fruity Loops - Midi exportieren



## sight011 (8. April 2009)

Arbeitet jemand hier mit Fruity Loops ? - Ich nicht 

Aber ich hätte gerne eine Melodie von einem Bekannten!  Aber er bekommt es nicht al Midi exportiert vielelicht weiß hier ja jemand mehr der sich mit diesem "Programm" auskennt 

mfg


----------



## bokay (8. April 2009)

Kannst du´s nicht nachspielen? Oder er schreibt dir die Noten raus... Wird sich doch nicht um eine Partitur handeln...


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2009)

Ja so machen wir das bis jetzt! Noch jemand nen Plan!


----------



## bokay (8. April 2009)

mal "frouty loops midi export". Der zweite link (der erste führt natürlich erstmal zu diesem thread hier) könnte dir helfen...

lg


----------

